# What do you enjoy most when eating? ¿Qué se considera esencial en vuestro país para una buena comida?



## heidita

Ya sé que este foro no es de comido, recetas etc. Me interesa más qué se considera en vuestro país o en particular esencial para disfrutar una buena comida. Se me ocurre una mesa bien puesta? un buen amigo a tu lado? buen ambiente? un restaurante sin ruido? (los hay en vuestro país?? En España no creo..), el pan? 

En España hay hasta dichos acerca del pan: más largo que un día sin pan.

Creo que en España se considera imprescindible para una buena comida: 

mucha gente, ruido (siempre!!!!!), todo el mundo hablando a la vez, el pan (!!!), risas, muuuuuuuucha comida.....
No creo que sea considerado tan importante culturalmente hallando: una mesa bien puesta, un plato bien presentado, la tranquilidad, el tema de conversciçon....

¿Qué hay en vuestros países? ¿Qué es esencial para vosotros?




> make the point clear that having a meal without cheese is like having marriage without sex.


 
I will take the liberty to copy this very funny sentence which was sent to me by a new friend on the forum today. The country this sentence is supposed to refer to is France. Just a topic? What is essential for you to enjoy a good meal in your country? the company? a quiet place? a noisy place? the table manners? cheese?

Spain is quite different from Germany in this sense. In Germany it is a habit even to share the same table!!! Something unheard of in Spain! ( a strange couple comes into the restaurant: are these seats free? yes. ....and they actually sit down !!!!) What about your countries?

I would like to add that this topic is not about food, but about the cultural habits of eating or enjoying a lunch/dinner in your country.


----------



## elizabeth_b

Hay otro dicho: "A falta de pan, tortillas"  Creo que es muy usado en España pero nunca mas cierto que en México. Yo creo que también depende mucho de la edad lo que uno busca de una buena comida. Tal vez cuando se es adolescente lo principal es la compañía, echar mucho "relajo", y comer a gusto. 
Cuando se es "menos joven"  se le va agarrando sabor y amor a la gastronomía. En México se aprecian mucho los platillos regionales y si van acompañados de tortillas echas a mano es todo una delicia. Se presta atención a como está puesta la mesa, pero tampoco descartamos que hay a veces lugares que hacen una riquísima comida y no sean lujosos. Lo importante es el sazón.   
En Brasil siempre pido mi café (¡Excelente!), pan de queso (¡Riquísimo!) y un buen churrasco (me fascina la Picanha), feijoada, ... Bueno, hay muchísimos otros platillos, pero entonces tendríamos que abrir un thread para cocinas típicas de los países. 
Lo que he notado de los dos países es que se hacen también muchas comidas tanto entre amigos como familiares.  Es muy comun ir entre semana o el viernes en la noche a comer con tus amigos y el fin de semana hacer un churrasco con tu familia.  Esa es mi percepción.
Ahora, hay lugares para diferentes tipos de convivencia.  Si deseas algo tranquilo y platicar vas a un restaurant; si deseas algo tranquilo pero con música y no tan exigente en cuanto a variedad de platillos uno va a un bar; si el interés es el baile y el ruido entonces va uno a un "antro".  

 Pero independientemente de todo, lo mejor de una comida es compartirla con buena compañía y que disfrute tambien de los manjares y lo bueno de la vida. 

Perdona por haberme desviado hacia la comida, pero me fué imposible pensar en ella.


----------



## Fernando

As a weird Spaniard, I value the silence the most. 

Afterwards:

- The mates (friends or family are mandatory, a business lunch is not a meal).

- The food (wine included).

- The service.

- The place.


----------



## Hakro

Dear Heidita,
I don't know about your new friend you copied, but I'd like to change "cheese" for "wine". You know, you get cheese (sex) only at the end of the meal (marriage), but you get wine all the time, whenever you want.

Which one would you choose?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo no debo ser muy español típico porque en casa como sin pan, aunque en los restaurantes como lo ponen, pico. Por otro lado, odio el ruido en los lugares públicos y el humo.

Para mí una buena comida es básicamente eso , que la comida sea excelente, una materia prima excelente y una magnífica preparación.
Un buen vino y de remate un postre riquísimo

El resto lo valoro, pero me es accesorio.
Si en un restaurante hay un escándalo terrible y en la mesa de al lado fuman como carreteros, pero me encanta la comida de ese lugar; me aguanto, hago de tripas corazón y disfruto de la comida.
Lo de la buena compañía está muy bien, pero tampoco me es fundamental.
Soy capaz de disfrutar de una buena comida aun estando con compañeros de trabajo que me aburren o me desagradan.
La comida es lo esencial.
Tan solo me echa un poco para atrás la suciedad, pero en España apenas quedan ya aquellos bares o mesones típicos descuidados y algo sucios.


Ahora bien, es cierto que en España se valoran mucho elementos que para mí son accesorios, como que el sitio esté de moda, que esté lleno y haya que esperar ya que se considera que si un lugar está vacío es porque es malo (lo cual no siempre es cierto).
Somos una cultura gregaria y la mayoría de la gente se siente cómoda entre la masa y la individualidad es sospechosa.
En Málaga donde vivo se valora mucho que la ración sea abundante.
Si te dicen que en tal sitio se come fabulosamente, no necesariamente significa que la comida sea buena, sino que ponen mucho.


----------



## Jocaste

Some bread, I mean _*French *bread_  and the tea must be perfect, definitely


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

por el norte lo de comer bien se considera casi casi un arte ...del que yo disfruto muchísimo. Para mí, una buena comida se consigue con una buena materia prima, el pescado fresco y el postre son esenciales (valeeee, soy un poco golosa), un buen vino, unas 7 u 8 personas como mínimo (también acepto románticas de 2 ), pero lo fundamental es la sobremesa con los cafés delante y si se alarga un poco el tema (lo cual es siempre preferible) pues con un patxaran también . 

saludos


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Bueno, lo más importante, una buena mesa, buena compañia. Aqui en Costa Rica, en algunos restaurantes tienen la costumbre de poner bandas a tocar su música mientras uno come y eso hace perder el hambre a cualquiera...aunque hay otros que no la pierden con nada .
Que haya gente ruidosa, es inevitable, pero si hay música, que sea a un volúmen agradable.


----------



## heidita

Wil_the_terrible said:


> en algunos restaurantes tienen la costumbre de poner bandas a tocar su música mientras uno


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Wil:  no hay quien lo aguante. 

En Madrid hay un restaurante con mucho éxito ( ya he dicho que el ruido es parte de la cultura española) que tiene como atracción especial que sus camareros sean cantantes de ópera. Bueno, a mitad de la comida, de repente, se ponen todos los camareros a cantar . ¡¡Nada menos que ópera!! Imaginaros la mesa de al lado de los cantantes. Vamos, imposible de aguantar.


----------



## Lusitania

Me encanta estar con mis amigos y amigas (tambien me gusta el pan pero es que no adelgaza  y me gusta queso).

Prefiero lugares donde no haya mucho humo y ruido. Cerca del oceano. El vino no es essencial pues me quedo dormida.

La buena compañia es fundamental.


----------



## heidita

La verdad es que la opinones vustras son muy valiosas, pero me gustaría oír más una opinión más generalizada, de vuestra cultura, más que nada por que si no nos borran (guiño).

En España, creo que ya lo he dicho. 

In Germany there is quite a difference to Spain. The place has to be clean, nice, the waiters very attentive, the food well presented...

This is a special point. The food well presented. Something not so very much taken care of here in Spain. 

By the way, no TV _roaring_ in German restaurants. Here it is quite usual. Not in very classy ones, but the normal neighbourhood restaurant, the TV is an essential part.


----------



## Blehh.

It depends on the type of restaurant I'm going to. If it's a Mexican restaurant, the ambiance and the nachos are the most important things. (i.e., if the salsa is watery and the chile con queso is rubber-y, no way in hell am I going there again!) If it's an Indian restaurant, authenticity of the food/ingredients is important as well as the spice level. Middle Eastern - the hummus, falafel, and olives have to be perfect. I can go on and on and on with all the different cuisines found here in Houston, Texas!
I _love_ noisy restaurants; that's a good sign for me. Service isn't a huge deal to me as long as the waiters are polite and get me my food in a timely manner. The icing on the cake, however, is great conversation and a fun time with my family and friends.


----------



## Lusitania

Here for people in general it's not that important the presentation, people enjoy "picar" and enjoy seating down to eat and talk. It's a way to spend time with your friends and family.

Quantity is many times prefered than quality.

There are many restaurants with several tv roaring


----------



## ireney

Any further posts that are either a) lists or b) personal preferences will be deleted.


----------



## heidita

Lusitania said:


> Quantity is many times preferred than quality.
> 
> There are many restaurants with several tv roaring


 
I should have thought so: Portugal is so near Spain!

I am always surprised at this "quantity" thing people have. Why would you like to eat a lot if the food is not good? But this measure is often taken here. 

The same happens with the bars. In many, unlike in other countries, you get what they call: aperitivo, a little , sometimes tiny, sometimes a plate full (!!) snack which is served for free with the beer/wine. The bars, where the aperitivo is very generous, even though the beer is more expensive, is the fullest.


----------



## tvdxer

heidita said:


> Ya sé que este foro no es de comido, recetas etc. Me interesa más qué se considera en vuestro país o en particular esencial para disfrutar una buena comida. Se me ocurre una mesa bien puesta? un buen amigo a tu lado? buen ambiente? un restaurante sin ruido? (los hay en vuestro país?? En España no creo..), el pan?
> 
> En España hay hasta dichos acerca del pan: más largo que un día sin pan.
> 
> Creo que en España se considera imprescindible para una buena comida:
> 
> mucha gente, ruido (siempre!!!!!), todo el mundo hablando a la vez, el pan (!!!), risas, muuuuuuuucha comida.....
> No creo que sea considerado tan importante culturalmente hallando: una mesa bien puesta, un plato bien presentado, la tranquilidad, el tema de conversciçon....
> 
> ¿Qué hay en vuestros países? ¿Qué es esencial para vosotros?



Lo que ha descrito es muy parecido al estereotipo de los italianos que tienen los norteamericanos.  (Por ejemplo, los spotes publicitarios por Olive Garden, una cadena gigante de restaurantes (pseudo-)italianos).  Talvez sea una "cosa mediterranea".  

A los estadosunidenses en general les importan la calidad y (caracteristcamente) quizas mas la cantidad de la comida y la presencia de otros, preferiblemente amigos o miembros de la familia por supuesto.  El ambiente del restaurante es importante tambien, especialmente para una cita.  A algunas les gusta el rudio; a otros, les disgusta.  

Personalmente la comida perfecta tiene 16 platos pequeños y deliciosos, cada plato de un país diverso.  Por ejemplo, comenzaría con currí, y despues tendría nasi lemak, sushi, pasta, paella, doro wat, y arroz y frijoles.  ?Es una cosa de los sueños, no?.


----------



## concafeina

heidita said:


> I should have thought so: Portugal is so near Spain!
> 
> I am always surprised at this "quantity" thing people have. Why would you like to eat a lot if the food is not good? But this measure is often taken here.
> 
> The same happens with the bars. In many, unlike in other countries, you get what they call: aperitivo, a little , sometimes tiny, sometimes a plate full (!!) snack which is served for free with the beer/wine. The bars, where the aperitivo is very generous, even though the beer is more expensive, is the fullest.


 
Habrás tenido una mala experiencia con España por lo que puedo deducir, no paras de decir que somos ruidosos, sucios, desatentos y malos anfitriones de manera indirecta, me parece que te equivocas porque somos los primeros en hablar en inglés a los turistas en nuestro propio país, cuando por ejemplo, en Francia nos decían que habláramos o inglés o francés nada de Español y en cambio aquí los franceses reciben la atención en su lengua o vosotros los alemanes la teneis en inglés, etc.
Me refiero a que te veo resentida con mi país, puede que a la parte de España que has ido te han tratado un poco mal, o bien, lo has interpretado así. 
Ahora te planteo una pregunta, si España tiene un servicio tan malo al turistam sobretodo en la hostelería y gastronomia (según tu parecer), ¿por qué viene tanta gente alemana a España, o tanta gente del resto del mundo, si somos tan malos?
Estas generalizando, y tienes una vaga idea de lo que es España, yo que vivo aqui te lo puedo desmentir claramente, en tu país no se como será la atención, lógicamente tu dirás que sois buenos anfitriones pero mucha gente puede opinar lo contrario.
Que quede claro que es una opinión, y que la respeto pero me gusta contrastarla, pero sobretodo la respeto.

Un saludo


----------



## Fernando

For the record, I think Heidita lives in Spain and I doubt she has a bad overall opinion on Spain.

Anyhow, I agree that Spain is too noisy.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> For the record, I think Heidita lives in Spain and I doubt she has a bad overall opinion on Spain.
> 
> Anyhow, I agree that Spain is too noisy.


 
Maybe I am going off topic, but I think this is an interesting point, Fernando. I consider Spain "noisy enough". I have neighbours from other countries and they are far more noisy than us. I mean, very, very noisy!!!!!!!!!!!! We're so very quiet compared to them!


----------



## alexacohen

I'm not quite sure what we're talking about here. A meal in a restaurant is not the same thing as a meal with your family.
Fo what it's worth: No one I know likes noisy, dirty restaurants. What is considered essential is good food (self evident) but also good service , immaculate laid tables and appropiate cuttlery. If there's music, it must be subdued so conversation is easy. And speaking as loud as to be heard from the street is considered bad taste.
Chiringuitos de playa are to be avoided at all costs, except for a beer and olives now and then. Never for a meal.
A family and friends meal is another thing. That's quite different. A barbie in your own garden may be as noisy as you like, with children splashing in the pool, assorted pets barking and meowing at each other and people coming and going into the house to get more cold drinks or salads from the fridge.
But loud music is always a no-no.


----------



## fmuddy

in Turkish culture firstly it is important to sit all family together for meal. because of we are muslim meal does not include any alchol


----------



## heidita

fmuddy said:


> in Turkish culture firstly it is important to sit all family together for meal.


 
Welcome to the forum, muddy, you are almost new.

Well, this is an important point , too. Here in all places, at home as well as in restaurants you have the TV roaring and no conversation can flow. Most people eat at home on trays. In front of the TV.


----------



## jonquiliser

There's a saying in Swedish which literally translates as _let the food silence your mouth_. I guess that says a great deal about what common attitudes have traditionally been, though to be fair, it probably also reflects ideas about not chewing and talking at the same time, to avoid the dinner table cloth getting too dirty in one single sitting  I think in general, people don't make too much of a fuss over dinner. What lunch/dinner arrangements people have depend entirely on their living situation, I think. 

Personally, it all  depends, have no absolute requirements (beyond the food's veganity and edibility). I like to eat by myself, food I've prepared myself, and watch TV for example. I also enjoy preparing food with friends and eating together. Modest preparations, or food that's taken all day to make (though for this latter option, someone else has to prepare it for me ). Not too fond of restaurants, though.


----------



## John Carter

Good food. Good company.

ZJC


----------



## nichec

To me (and most of the people around me), it's only the company that matters.

I would rather eat somewhere outside standing and cold to my bones, having some disgusting food in my hand with my best friends than sitting in a five-star restaurant with some.........


----------

